
Ask HN: Are certain ccTLD emails sent to blackholes? - fergbrain
I&#x27;ve been using my a ccTLD (.PW) for many years, but it seems like it&#x27;s somehow ended up on a blacklist of sort and certain companies will either reject it (e.g. comcast.net) or it will never receive it (e.g. statefarm.com, metlife.com).<p>After about three weeks of back-and-forth with the Comcast senior tech, they found there was a &quot;domain block&quot; -- which they kindly removed and the issue resolved.<p>I&#x27;ve not been able to find the right person at statefarm or metlife to contact, and I worry there could be other companies they may silently reject emails.<p>I have DKIM and SPF correctly setup, and I&#x27;ve checked all the blacklists and I&#x27;m not on any of them. Emails are sent via FastMail, and my other domains don&#x27;t have this problem (but they&#x27;re all &#x27;normal&#x27; TLDs).<p>Is this a specific problem with certain ccTLDs? Would switching to a different ccTLD solve the problem, or would I really need to switch to a &#x27;normal&#x27; TLD?
======
mritzmann
Thats possible. Here an example of a open source mail server:
[https://github.com/mailcow/mailcow-
dockerized/blob/f5522a809...](https://github.com/mailcow/mailcow-
dockerized/blob/f5522a809cd03ceb0d6e05fac337a2c5a7380167/data/conf/rspamd/custom/fishy_tlds.map#L43)
They consider some TLDs as "fishy".

~~~
fergbrain
Fascinating...okay, that at least somewhat confirms my suspicion.

------
mtmail
I had .tk and a couple of other TLD on my blocklist. Free domains
([http://www.dot.tk/](http://www.dot.tk/)) attract those who like to send
spam.

~~~
fergbrain
I would agree that free domains would be a problem. However, .PW is not free
and according to Spamhaus [0] it's actually "less bad" than .COM

[0]
[https://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/tlds/](https://www.spamhaus.org/statistics/tlds/)

